# Don't Get Me Wrong.



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Don't get me wrong,im not racist and i don't hate pit-bulls, in fact i am very fond of them, but when your dog is aggressive towards other people, should you bring it to a public place? no.
here is what happened...
i was at the laundry mat, me my sister and mom, and this man from Baltimore was there, and the laundry mat we go to is a smaller one, its in Bartlesvill Oklahoma, so its not the city like he is used to, and he is chatting it up with my mom, and he has a handsome pit with him, i ask if i can pet it, being aware that some dogs are not social, he said 'ehh sure' so i walk over to it, and it growls and snaps and jumps at me, i jump back, and look at the man, he says ' sometimes it likes people other times it doens't' i was like 'well if your dog is aggressive towards most people, do you think a public, and very used laundry mat is a good place to take it!?!?!?! ' there were 3 women, each had babies about 3 months and younger, and one was walking by with her baby, and this dog almost bit her!!!! the man just got up and stood in front of it, and he didn't tell any one 'hey my dog bites, stay away' no instead he walks inside leaving it out there with all these people it doesn't know, and when another lady walks up the man literally has to RUN out there so the dog doesn't attack her!!!! i was like (pardon my french) why the hell would you bring your dog like that to such a public place???. he ended up leaving with his half dry clothes because his dog was so damned aggressive. 

Why would some one do this? it does not make people think good things upon,black people or pit bulls when you act like this.... i mean, i have nothing against either i have friends who are black and i have friend with pits, but why would you do something like that?


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

All I can think, is that some people don't think.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

exactly, and he tried to say it was a friendly dog, and if there is ANY dog i don't want to be bitten by its a pit , because when they bite down their jaws lock, and you cant open them...


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

No dog can lock their jaws. That is a myth.

I don't understand some people. It is like someone forgot to give them/teach them common sense. Personally, I would never even keep a dog that was aggressive like that. If it is people aggressive, it is very much like a ticking time bomb.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

Once more, I wish was there was a law against stupid people.


----------



## tpocicat (Aug 8, 2011)

One time we were at a LPS with our bully when he was about 8 weeks old. Another customer had a grown bully they claimed was friendly, this pit stood stiff, with a stiff tail slowly wagging. I knew that was a sign of aggression and so did my pup! We left as soon as we politely could.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Any dog can hold onto someone pretty equally.. You generally don't want to be bit be a short faced dog, as they can get more psi in.. On the other hand my long faced dobe has freaking fangs, I'd rather not get bit by either. 

Personally I never ask to pet someone's dog anymore unless I can tell it's a really sweet dog. In my experience people form a bubble that their dog is an angel and not responsible for anything.. One ladies dog jumped aggressively at my girl once, snarling and the whole deal, and apparently it was my dog who started it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

People like this are why these dogs get such a bad name.

I took my Fenris to the park the other week when I went to visit family. My sister and I took my daughter and nephew to play. I had a father come over with two very young children (about 3 and maybe 2) to ask if they could pet Fenris. I knelt down, telling Fenris to sit. Once he sat nicely, I told them they were free to pet him. I kept a hand on his shoulders to make sure he wouldn't get too excited and jump. He behaved very well and gave lots of kisses. The little boy who was maybe two then put his hand in Fenris' mouth. The dad's eyes got really big. I told Fenris "Easy" and he brought his head back to then lick the little boy's hand and face.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

See, thats a good dog right there, my dogs give kisses to any one, and they aren't aggressive at all unless you are on a bike lol, or hurting one of us, but if you bring another MALE dog around, its all teeth and snarls, its horrible, as much as i love them, i wish they werent like that they get along fine with females, and puppies of either gender but not a grown male.... 

but this dog looked friendly all happy and smily next to its owner, but i guess i was wrong.... and ht worste part is, is that, he had it sitting right nextto the door, i litterally woulndt go out side until he put it in his car, because i was scared the leesh would rip... i like pit bulls, but not aggressive ones, and yes Pit bulls jaws DO lock, its a deffense thing that hte people who breed them breed into them, it locks on their prey or another dog in fights, so yeah, i looked it up and everything...


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

They do not lock. They have done studies on them. I am a vet student. They have busted that myth. No dog has "lock jaw". They are strong and any dog's jaws can be hard to pry open.

It's a shame that the man you met has let his dog become like that. Sometimes it is from inbreeding but a lot of times it is the person who raised/owns the dog. It's really sad.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

bu-bu-but animal planet said so!!! lol. but yeah it is a shame, i know a guy or 2 who raised theirs perfectly, sweet and kind, and his male, although HUGE was THE Sweetest thing EVER.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Man I was getting a tour of a vet clinic where I'll be working over the summer, there was a GSD there kenneled and he gave me the creeps, they do that weird thing with their hind legs posed low to the ground. I know kenneled dogs often get like that though, I'm sure he's fine.
No vet here will treat a pit for anything, not even shots anymore.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

It's a bad myth that has been busted. I can link you to a few things.

http://voices.yahoo.com/pitbull-myths-cloud-truth-breed-488660.html
http://pitbullfaq.com/basicinfo/do-...whttp://www.pbrc.net/mediacenter/mediaqa.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pit_bull
http://www.dogwatch.net/myths/lock_jaw.html

The myth was born because the breed is very tenacious. They don't lock their jaws. Put very simply: They do not let go because they do not want to.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

ohh... that explains it.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Forget pit bulls, you do NOT want to be bit by a terrier.
Anyways if a dog does bite you, shove your arm or whatever towards it, makes em wanna let go. Alternatively if you're calm enough and have a free hand, grab some skin around it's mouth and push it on the dogs teeth, instant release (doubt that one gets used a lot ).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

lol, when im playing with my dogs and they bite too hard i shove my thumb deep into their lover jaw, under the tongue you know, and then i kinda actually pinch it until they quit...


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I've been bit bit several dachshunds. Pit bulls may hold on and be stronger, but little weenie dogs will rip and shred at you. Ironically, dachshunds are the only dogs that have ever bitten me. They do freak me out.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

LOL.... Wiener dogs are evil, and Boston Terriers, they pinch you and bruise you and kinda break the skin...


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Lock jaw or lock
Two different thing
I've been around dog
Dog with stronger bite tend to hold on longer n shake more 

Size of the head or length of the nose have to do with anything
If that true English bulldog will have the strongest bite
Bullmastiff should have the strongest
Since they where bred to bring down bull aka bull baiting


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Any dog will ripe flesh
There teeth is made for it
Bigger dog do more damage 
Cause
Bigger bite mass= bigger injuries


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

A shorter jaw means the teeth are closer to the muscle, which means it's easier to put more pressure down. Things like crocodiles do get an incredible amount of strength in their bite too. But for any dog the most force is is closest to the head.

Dogs like a bullmastiff bite and hold down big things. Dogs like terriers, that were bred to hunt rats, more instinctively shake their heads really fast, to kill the rat, which is why they tend to tear more while a bigger breed will pierce down deeper. At least that's how I see it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Agreed, any dog can cause damage. I hate being bitten by little dogs. -_- Owners always think the little things are so darn cute. Even when they bite others.

Again, dogs can not lock their jaws. There is no locking mechanism in ANY breed.

Personally, I think people aggressive dogs should be put down. If they go after people without provocation, they are a real danger.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

@ Enkil .. i agree


----------



## Curlyfatbottom (Sep 29, 2011)

Dog
Are breed for
Companion 
Guard 
Show
Hunting buddy
If u decide to jump into someone yard with a guard dog
N get bitten
It's your fault 
Lock mean griping on tightly
It doesn't mean it lock itself to it....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

My dog was part poodle and part something else, cocker spaniel I think and he was very protective. We had to tell people not to touch himnor he'd bite. One day my parents were out in the yard when some people stopped by and their little girl bent down and touched Max before my mom could say anything. Max grabbed the girl by the arm but didn't bite down. I think he knew better. The girl didn't even have a mark onnher.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

My dobe barks like crazy, but she's shy of people (still working on that, slow process..). Anyways, yesterday she started barking at a cat on tv, today she's barking at squirrels on our drive way. Squirrels. And cats on tv. -__-
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

LOL thats cute.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

It's loud. I always thought dogs didn't get tv, which is weird, when the cat was running on the screen she started barking.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

LOL, my dogs love to watch TV, they sit on our lap and watch it with us, its so neat. lol


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Fenris enjoys watching Bones.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

I hear all this talk about weiner dogs. I had one, looks cute right? Wrong, little vicious thing lured you in with cuteness then CHOMP!. I got stuck with him when my father-in-law died. His name was actually Rat Dog for many reasons.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

LOL.... evil....


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

They were bred for dragging angry badgers out of their burrows.. tough little dogs. I think people forget they are actually a hunting breed, not a toy breed. I recall the old dachshunds, standard size, were quite large and calm dogs, I never met a nasty one. IMO, it's the show circuit and the quest for tinier and tinier dogs that's made the breed as fundamentally neurotic as it is. Then add that to owners who don't get that they're not actually a small/toy breed and spoil them.. it's a shame to see what they're becoming. The original dachshunds were awesome, smart and loyal and not overly aggressive.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

The one back on my grandma's farm in Poland grabbed me when I tried to pet her, she had some sort of animal guts and was protecting it. I was 4.. the start of my weenie fear. She was a big one too.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

GROOOOSSSSS! lol, and i am more terrified of Chiuaua's tbh lol.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

They can be bad for food aggression, I've noticed, if it's not dealt with on from a young age. My last dakkie had it bad, but he was raised in a not so great environment with no training at all and lots of dogs competing for food, took a lot to get that out of him and even then I wouldn't have trusted him with non-family around his food bowl.

They're not fabulous with kids, in my experience, unless given a decent amount of socialisation/training. But a lot of them aren't, it seems. Maybe because they're seen as little/harmless dogs and such. Until they bite. :|

Like any breed, owners ought to do some research into the instincts the dog was bred for and be prepared for dealing with it. But that's the whole problem with dogs, isn't it. Lol, I can honestly see dakkies being on the dangerous dog list if they were more attractive to the ignoramuses who want a 'tough' looking dog but aren't prepared to handle it properly.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

e got a chiuaua and he was so sweet  he was the size of a small rat, he slept on our pillows with us


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Mm well back in the country it was survival of the fittest for the overrun dog packs, lol.
When my friend who owns a daycare got a weenie pup I just knew something would go wrong. Didn't even take 3 days before the pup snapped at thankfully her own child (if it was one of the kids she takes care of it'd have been big trouble). He had to go.
They've always just creeped me out, those big beady eyes, that long body. One of my friends has a dapple named Pickles and she's the sweetest thing ever though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

+100000000000000000 Aus.



> Wiener dogs are evil





> little weenie dogs will rip and shred at you.


This next part is not directed to anyone who has ever put dog discrimination DOWN and stood up for what they believe in, but it is directed to the people that believe that a dog’s whole breed is ‘evil’ because of their personal experiences. I don’t get mad. Those of you who know me, you know that I don’t like to pick fights. I do not challenge higher power. But I am SICK AND TIRED of people calling Dachshunds evil. So there. 
Please don't smack me down. Don't break me for this. DACHSHUNDS ARE NOT EVIL!!!!!!!!!
When people see a dachshund, they think 'Toy Dog', how cute! Doxies are not toy dogs. They want to be treated with respect and dignity. You know, Labs bite, Border Collies bite, Golden Retrievers bite... all dogs bite. Any dog will bit if given the chance. People say doxies are evil. My fish is evil. It bit me and drew blood. DOXIES are not evil. Sorry, but it disgusts me so much that you could just say that Doxies are evil. Seriously, I hope you realize what a stereotype you just made. You just told me that Doxies are evil little creatures that will bite anything they see. Dachshunds are notoriously timid around strangers. They have bad backs that they feel the need to protect. But they are loyal, wonderful dogs. I have one. And I am proud. And my dog, that wonderful, wonderful dog, that dachshund, did bite someone. But that does not make him evil. And hear this: no, he did not attack her. He was sleeping in his bed and she reached down and started petting his back when he was asleep. He did the natural reaction any dog would do: he scared off the predator that was going for his weak spot. Now tell me, does that make him evil? Does my dog protecting himself make him evil? He didn’t even bite the girl hard, just barely broke her skin. One teeny, tiny little puncture. And you know what he did. He felt remorse. We yelled at him from kingdom come right after he did that. And he cowered down and slunk outside.
And as I write this, he sleeps on my feet. He is 10 ½ years old. He had back surgery at age 5 to repair a herniated disk. He is the most loyal and wonderful dog anyone could ever ask for. I love him. So think again before you slap down a breed, especially dachshunds. It is not the breed. It is the dog. And dachshunds do not like strangers. Does a person who is shy evil? No. So today, think about this: what makes a dog evil?

Please don’t come hounding down on me for my statements. I simply feel very strongly about the misconception of dachshunds. 

Thank you for your time. 
/Merry Christmas/

-Thomasdog (that’s right, my username is my dachshund’s name with dog after it.)


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Just one more thing:

This world would have a LOT less dog bites if people would learn to read their dog's emotions. I can. Please don't tell me that my dog should be put down. Because if you can 'see' what your dog is thinking like I can... well.... watch their face, ears, body, but most importantly, look at your dog's eyes. I think, and I really do think this: but eyes are the windows to our dog's souls.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

actually agree with you, ive met plenty of nice wiener dogs, lol. your looks so cute!


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Ok, ,my agrey confidence left me. Sorry if I insutled anyone. I just really, really, really, really hate doxie discrimitaion. Just so you know a little more about Thomas' situation now:

We don't let him around people except for people we KNOW he will behave around. NO KIDS, no exceptions (except for me  ) When he is around anyone except my mom, dad, or I, someone is always monitering him. Watching his body language. Asking people to back off, or perhaps leave him alone for a while, politely. If I see him getting nervous, he goes outside, or gets his wire muzzle put on. And I found something that helped him nervousness so much it scares me: agility. Agility gave him confidence in himself and has built him up. 

Just so you know, he is no longer dangerous. He is my baby boy. I love him. I tell people his is my brother, becuase I feel like we can tellecommunicate. We have been together since I was 2 and we was 8 weeks old. 

Love conquers all. It is true


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

phew, thanks MistersMom. I have heard, and met cranky ones. But they do not make the breed evil.

I think Thomas is cute too! <3 Thanks!!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

yeah your welcome, thats how i feel about all dog breeds, dont judge all from 1 dog.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I've met 5 cranky ones and Pickles. Not the kind of dog to put into a daycare situation like my friend did.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

As a dakkie lover, I must say -- they CAN be aloof and evil tempered, and it IS the breed, lol. They are _badger _dogs -- badgers are mean, mean animals! It takes an aggressive, fearless dog to hunt them. That said, anyone with a passing awareness of the dog's nature can easily counter those tendencies with good training/socialisation.

None of my grandma's old standards were people-shy or aggressive one bit. All of the minis are, neurotic little things, but they're so inbred... Dakkies also don't 'protect' their backs unless there's some pain there to begin with. The back weakness is so common now, though, comes from breeding for length and fine bone. They used to be much hardier. The old style, hardy standards are hard to get now..

ETA: Thomasdog, we had to be that careful with our last boy, sadly. No strangers, no strange kids. He was the worst one I've ever had. But ofc we loved him and he was like a brother to my daughter, too. Just took hella training to overcome his early abuse.. they need a firm hand from puppyhood, or they just think they can rule the roost. (not in my house! lol)


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Never said they coulden't be touchy. They are.

I belive that Thomas protects his back. His issues with people started about 8 months after his back surgery, probably becuase he felt a pain and knew that people caused that pain (I will fess up to this: I broke his back. :**********************( I got out of bed when it was dark and he blended in with the carpet. I landed on his back and "poof", the deal was sealed. I sealed his fate. This is why I feel so strongly about doxies) 
Thomas is a smart dog. I think he understands what happened and why. He forgave me, but he wants everyone to know that his back might still ache and not to touch.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Mister ratdogs issue was not being spoiled. He went mouse hunting in the fields with his original owner and also did a great job of keeping varmint's out of the yard. His issue was he wasn't given the correct discipline. We almost had to put him down after the owner died. 

I am aware there is an argument about wether or not a whole breed is responsible for certain behaviors. Here is my opinion. Yes it is about who raises them. My grandmother had a beautiful dachsund that was a lovable sweet heart. But a dog can be raised with all the kindness in the world and can still have agression. Sorry. There is a such thing as genetics that will sometimes prevail in any species on the planet. I believe it is similar to human behaviors. Most of the time in human beings will act like their parents or similar (mannerisms) because we are genetically predisposed to it. Just like a dog. I am kind of on both sides with this argument. Yes it is the breed and yes it is the owner. Even though my grandmothers dachsund was nice she would still take a chunk out of you if you did the wrong thing around her. One thing that makes me insane is the pitbull fear people have. Yes they are hyper and they are strong but they have to be directed correctly or they could become agressive. 

I personally like shepards, hounds and terriers but not for any reason other than good memories as a child. Oh and labradors.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

How many times I trod on/tripped over Bob, I couldn't say, haha. They're always underfoot, or in the most awkward places for that.. 

Poor Bob hurt his back jumping onto a chair and was paralysed. He lost all bladder control, was in constant pain and no guarantee the surgery would fix anything at his age (he was nearly 8) so we chose to have him pts, rather than be in horrible pain any longer. No more dakkies for me, not for a few more years anyhow.. and if I do, I want a standard pup from a good, caring breeder!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I can't Stand it when people do that. Especially with misunderstood breeds, that's just throwing a bad name out there.

I love my pitties :3 I haz two and der mah babies  They're good with people, other dogs and they're great with my 4 siblings & 2 Cat's


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

Yes, everyone.

Shirley:

Yes, it is true that any dog can be raised with kindness and still be agressive, on the same hand agressive dogs can be shown kindness and change. Or, at least, tolerate people.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

Thomasdog said:


> Yes, everyone.
> 
> Shirley:
> 
> Yes, it is true that any dog can be raised with kindness and still be agressive, on the same hand agressive dogs can be shown kindness and change. Or, at least, tolerate people.


Agreed. with much rehab most or any dog can be saved. I will however not tolerate most dogs if they bite. I will not risk my life or limbs for a dog in no circumstance. What saved ratdog is we found his triggers. His triggers were strangers coming around those he loved, in short, he was to dominant and that had to be worked out. We showed him by simply ignoring his behavior when he acted up. The only time he would bite is if a stranger tryed to touch him or us so that made it a little easier to control and guide. He died of old age as a very loving dog but he still had his quirks. I don't give up on dogs lightly but some cases are to rough for me. As I said, No animal is worth a person getting a bite or worse, losing their life. All the fault lies with the people though.


----------



## Thomasdog (Jan 26, 2012)

True... If you can find what triggers a dog, you can prevent bites. That's how Thomas is. And that is how every dog is. All dogs will bite. It is your job to prevent that from happening to yourself and your dog.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

What I really pity are dogs like my Terrier mix. He was ferrel. Dropped off at a cow processing facility and weighed about 3 pounds at 2 months old. The vet said he was a few days from starving and hadn't had food in about a week. now he is my angel. He is ornry but I love that. He is a blast. My current struggle is the beagle/bassett. She has a slight food agression but with discipline she is improving. Now she walks away when one of the other dogs approaches the bowl or me or my husband does. Her issues now are behavioral like getting into the garbage and on counter tops. She also likes to claim furniture but I don't blame her. She had been in several homes and had no discipline. Had a doggy door and came and went as she pleased. She just freaked out a little when she had boundaries. I guess it all comes down to realizing that a dog has a breed which will determine some things but it's all about the human being able to control the different aspects of that breed. Good chatting with everyone on this.


----------

